# Transportation from Santa Ana/Orange County/John Wayne airport Disneyland area?



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2012)

Should we just use Supershuttle for $10 each person, each way, or should we attempt the bus?  I checked out the bus, and it seems a little inconvenient.  

I don't want to rent a car because we would have to pay to park at Peacock Suites.  We will eat at the parks every day, and we will only be in SoCal for four days and four nights.  

Are there any other options?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2012)

I just looked at Mousesavers for options for you and they don't look all that good. SuperShuttle at $80 round trip or $79.99 for Disneyland Shuttle. Gee, big choice. If you just staying 4 days, ($40 parking) and whatever Anaheim Resort Shuttle is now, then eating in the parks without a grocery run, it's about a toss-up for renting a car. There is a car rental (Budget?) a couple blocks from Peacock but probably wouldn't make sense to rent for a day on arrival to get to the Peacock and groceries, then turn it in only to rent again in 3 days to go back to the airport. 

Looks like the $80 SuperShuttle is about the best of several bad choices. They get you coming and going- or- going and going.

Jim


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 9, 2012)

There's always a million van people out at the airport that will take you for cheap (and leave right away rather than waiting for the SS to fill up).  If I remember right, we reserved SS but didn't have to pay.  While standing around waiting, one of the other van people approached us, gave us his card, etc and we just paid and left then (cheaper than SS).  For our return, he said to call the number on the card for the time we want to be picked up for departure.  It worked perfect.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Julie, that sounds like a good idea.  Supershuttle doesn't give a better deal for paying ahead.  I saw Supershuttle is only $10 each person, each way, and it's just two of us, so $40 RT.  That's a bargain, and I won't be buying any groceries while staying there.  We will just eat at the parks and maybe have some water and soda delivered to the resort by a local grocery store.  Peacock Suites has no real kitchens, from what I remember.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2012)

Cindy - we took the Disneyland Resort Express - http://graylineanaheim.com/shuttles.shtml

We have taken those shuttles where you have to wait for them to fill up, and it took 2 hours to get to the resort and they made other non-Disney area stops.  The driver was an independent contractor, and although we had a reservation, he got there late, and wouldn't move until he filled up his van.

I'd definitely do the Disneyland Resort Express again - they are run by Grayline (a big company) and were a lot more professional.  They also use full size touring buses, so you don't feel like you are crammed into a small space with a bunch of strangers.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2012)

We stayed at Peacock in January. They were busily re-doing the units, including a 'kitchenette' instead of just the TV armoire that held a CRT TV & mini fridge. I saw wall mounted flat screens going in. They have an actual sink so you don't have to rinse out the dishes in the boudoir sink. Still, not a kitchen you'd be tempted to throw together a Thanksgiving feast in, but to reheat a Trader Joe's entree or build a sandwich it would be adequate. There is a C-Store on the corner.

Have fun. Our culinary highlight was a Buco de Beppo down Harbor (6-8 blocks) or the Cheesecake Factory just a couple blocks away towards D-Land.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 10, 2012)

With two passengers I would avoid supershuttle or any other competing licensed or "gypsy" van services. (SuperShuttle will book an exclusive for the right number of passengers, but it won't be $ 40/RT) If you are the fist picked up and the last dropped off, it can be a tedious trip, since they will gp considerable distances off the freeway to make a drop-off that is considered "in-route"

Their One Way Rate to my House from LAX is $ 43 Base + $ 7.00 for each Pasagener . . . . . I am not a fan


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 10, 2012)

DD and I did this last year and we took a cab from the airport. I can't recall what we paid but it seemed reasonable at the time and we didn't have any waiting at the airport and we went to our hotel directly.  The only problem we had was the driver wanted to charge us more than he quoted us because the hotel was farther than he originally thought.

I agree there are alot of drivers waiting at the airport to take you wherever you want to go.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the idea of Grayline, Denise.  It's only $10 more total RT for both of us, and it seems a better option.  I guess we would just take the Peacock Suites shuttle from Disneyland.  I wonder if that would be okay with the Peacock Suites shuttle driver?  They charge $16 for a five-day shuttle pass, which we won't have paid yet.  I wonder if that would create an issue.  I wonder if I can pay for the pass ahead of time.  So many questions.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's a link to the Anaheim Resort Transport site. http://www.rideart.org/ There is no Peacock Shuttle per se, and you can but your tix online so you'd be good to go once you get to D'Land. Peacock is on Route 7

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I like the idea of Grayline, Denise.  It's only $10 more total RT for both of us, and it seems a better option.  I guess we would just take the Peacock Suites shuttle from Disneyland.  I wonder if that would be okay with the Peacock Suites shuttle driver?  They charge $16 for a five-day shuttle pass, which we won't have paid yet.  I wonder if that would create an issue.  I wonder if I can pay for the pass ahead of time.  So many questions.



Cindy - After a stop at Disneyland, Grayline will take you directly to Peacock Suites.  They will also pick you up at your timeshare for the return trip to the airport.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 10, 2012)

You can pay cash for a one way trip on art or buy your tickets at the kiosk as well. There's one near the art drop off area to the east of disneyland if you don't have time to order online (which might be cheaper, btw).  Many hotels have kiosks in their lobbies. You can find locations on the website.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Many hotels have kiosks in their lobbies. You can find locations on the website.



There is a kiosk right outside the door of the lobby of Peacock Suites.


----------

